# Old NCEES Sample Exam



## JoeysVee (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently bought the new NCEES Sample Exam (2008 Version) but was wondering how I could get the older one. I would like to have them both assuming they are different sets of questions. Two good sample exams are better than 1 (not including the Lindeburg exam).

-Does anyone know if the new sample exam has completely different questions as the older one or did they just change the cover?

-How could I get the older one?


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 7, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I recently bought the new NCEES Sample Exam (2008 Version) but was wondering how I could get the older one. I would like to have them both assuming they are different sets of questions. Two good sample exams are better than 1 (not including the Lindeburg exam).
> -Does anyone know if the new sample exam has completely different questions as the older one or did they just change the cover?
> 
> -How could I get the older one?


I had both. I bought the older one (2001) used on Amazon.com. I used that one primarily as another source for questions. The 2008 one I used as a real practice exam. Many questions were similar, even using the same sketch. I purposely went through the 2001 version early in my studies so that I would, for the most part, forget the actual problems when working the 2008 version.


----------



## bph (Jul 12, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I recently bought the new NCEES Sample Exam (2008 Version) but was wondering how I could get the older one. I would like to have them both assuming they are different sets of questions. Two good sample exams are better than 1 (not including the Lindeburg exam).
> -Does anyone know if the new sample exam has completely different questions as the older one or did they just change the cover?
> 
> -How could I get the older one?


I have both, and highly recommend getting both because they are very similar to the real thing, no other practice exam / problems even comes close to being the same format, level of difficulty etc.

However, there is definitely some overlap in the problems, I don't think many are the exact same, but there are many that are very similar, some that are totally different.

I even tried to read into the change from the old to the new, assuming that the new may represent what the current exam is like, but I don't think that is actually of much use, they are both similar to each other and the real thing.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 12, 2009)

So, where can I get the older version????? Thanks!


----------



## JGG (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe used on Amazon.com.


----------

